

How to learn a language in 3 months - esquivalience
http://fourhourworkweek.com/2009/01/20/learning-language/

======
esquivalience
Although there's perhaps nothing new in this article, the lifehacking approach
is interesting, and there's a lot less insubstantial blabber that I expect to
see under this sort of claim.

I searched HN for this assuming it had been posted already - was surprised not
to find it.

~~~
dalke
There is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7390674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7390674)
which is about [http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2014/03/12/how-to-
learn...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2014/03/12/how-to-learn-a-
foreign-language/) \- a different post on the same site about the same topic.

